# I Meet the "Discdog"



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I was hooking up with a few Bro's from stogiechat for a herf this weekend, and I had a chance to meet Bob or "Disc Dog" from CS... This guy knows cigars, PERIOD. Bob drove to Memphis from Atlanta just to smoke a few cigars with us.

What a class guy!!!! Bob if you see this post, I really enjoyed the meeting you. 

just an FYI.. Bob has the biggest traveling humidor I've ever seen.... he had it full and was happy to share with ALL. Bob I'm looking forward to smoking that illusion F9 you gifted me.


Many thanks


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like you and Bob hit it off well.

Always good and lots of fun herfin with fellow friends and Botls.:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I have the pleasure of smoking with Bob every week or every other week. Bob is top notch and always the first to offer me something I may not have smoked before.

I'm glad you got the opportunity to herf with him.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

VERY cool!

~Mark


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I see Bob out and about every once in a while and I have to agree, always a pleasure. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun. He also has great taste in dogs


----------



## madurodave (Feb 12, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Sounds like fun. He also has great taste in dogs


Yes, we had a great time. Thanks for coming by, Dave. Let's hook up for a stogie real soon! Here are some of the folks who made the herf Saturday night.


----------

